# old craftsman lathe spindle size



## ajmilkfarm

I have just purchased an old craftsman wood lathe model #113.23800 12" lathe. I want to purchase a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. How can i find out what size and thread the spindle is?


----------



## robert421960

is it the mono tube type?
most or all of those are 3/4 16 tpi


----------



## Dave Paine

ajmilkfarm said:


> I have just purchased an old craftsman wood lathe model #113.23800 12" lathe. I want to purchase a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. How can i find out what size and thread the spindle is?


For the diameter, just measure the diameter of the outside of the spindle.

For the threads per inch, take a rule and then align e.g. the 1in mark with a thread. Count the number of threads to the next inch and subtrack 1.


----------



## ajmilkfarm

thanks everyone. I appreciate it


----------



## Duckhunter2007

I have the same lathe. I'm curious if you find a chuck, I would like to get one as well.


----------



## robert421960

Duckhunter2007 said:


> I have the same lathe. I'm curious if you find a chuck, I would like to get one as well.


if its a 3/4 16 thread its easy to find
psi for one sells adaptors for just about every chuck:yes::yes:


----------



## Joeb41

You can find all your info on this LINK. I have a Craftsman older than yours and have a Nova G 3 chuck, very happy with it. All the Craftsmans typically 3/4" x 16 threads and #1 morse taper.


----------



## ajmilkfarm

Thanks everyone. It is 3/4" 16TPI. I also bought a Nova3 and it works great and was very simple to hook up


----------



## ajmilkfarm

i bought a nova g3 from woodcraft it is great


----------



## Manuka Jock

ajmilkfarm said:


> I have just purchased an old craftsman wood lathe model #113.23800 12" lathe. I want to purchase a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. How can i find out what size and thread the spindle is?


Here you go , is this it ? 

INSERT 9 3/4" 16 TPI RH with 6mm register

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm


----------

